
Ask HN: Do you stalk Facebook profiles? - haidrali
Hello everyone  
Do you stalk your friends profiles ? I am asking because i am building an app which let you know whenever your friend changes their profile photo ( or upload an album)  
It will be a great help if you give me some feedback about it  
Thanks
======
enginnr
Similar to: [http://bioischanged.com/privacy](http://bioischanged.com/privacy)
but for Facebook :)

Slightly tangential, but what's to stop me flipping one bit in a JPEG and
uploading it again. JPEGs are renowned for being fault tolerant to even the
most aggressive mangling of the file structure, as long as the header is
intact it will preserve some integrity

------
kelvincobanaj
You can favourite your friends on Facebook, and get notifications whenever
they post or change their profile picture.

~~~
haidrali
Sorry I missed one thing you can get notification of profile pic update of any
one be it your friend or not

------
buzzdenver
Isn't that called the Feed in the world of Facebook ?

~~~
haidrali
No no you got it little different, you can get notification of profile pic of
anyone ( you have choose ) be it your friend or not

~~~
buzzdenver
Then that's called "following" somebody. You can do that without their
consent, but of course you only have access to updates that you'd be able to
see as a non-friend.

------
eecks
Facebook will shut you down if you become popular.

